# Need a back window glass for my '67.



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

This is my first try at this. I just got a 1967 GTO coupe. It has no back window but the interior is in pretty good shape. Nobody in this area of mid Missouri can find me a back window. I need it in green tint. I did find a site that was $127 plus $165 shipping. Anyone know of a better alternative or source?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Try OPGI, Performance years, AMES....they all sell glass for your car!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, if need be, a glass shop can cut you one out of tinted safety glass, since it's totally flat. I've had auto glass cut for several older cars with flat glass, and it is cost effective and works out well. It has to be automotive glass, though..


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If all else fails...I have an original one in my garage i don't need..I think it is clear though....


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the help. I have three possibilities. This forum is great.


----------

